# شقة مميزة للبيع بالنرجس3 بالقاهرة الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

كــود الإعلان : 113101
شقة للبيع بالنرجس3 مساحتها 180 متر صافى ، عبارة عن 3غرف نوم و ريسبشن كبيـــر ،2حمام ،مطبخ 
•	الشقة بالدور الثــالث 
•	تشطيب سوبر لوكس – أرضيات بور سلين 
•	كاملة – مستويين
• تسليـــم فوري 
•	الموقع / النرجس3 – التجمع الخامس – القاهرة الجديدة
مطلـــوب / مليـــون و 200الـــف جنيـــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------

